# Help identify this spot



## mortal (Oct 9, 2010)

This started out as a large bump with slime covering it. After he was quarantined the bump disappeared with the slime and now that is left is this grey spot. The frog eats and is as active as he can be in his quarantine container. 
If I can get some treatment advice and a possible cause I would be very grateful. Thank you.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have read about people using neosporin on sores on frogs. Don't know if this is something you would use it on, but, try searching Neosporin and see what you can find out. 

Here's one link: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...reatment/60185-neosporin-treatment-frogs.html


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

I would recommend emailing Dr. Frye ( [email protected] ) with a picture. I am sure he will be able to help.

Best of Luck,


----------



## mortal (Oct 9, 2010)

Emailed the doctor this morning thanks for the post.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Checking with a vet is always preferable. It is possible that the resulting spot is scar tissue... 

Ed


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Ed said:


> Checking with a vet is always preferable. It is possible that the resulting spot is scar tissue...
> 
> Ed


Exactly what Ed said. 
Would u allow a Dr. to diagnose ur children through a picture? I certainly wouldn't! And any Dr that claims to be able to diagnose an illness just through a picture is a crock! ... 

Why treat a possibly perfectly healthy frog with a generic broad spectrum treatment, that may not neccesarily need it, causing stress to an animal that may only have a scar and nothing else wrong with it??? Or treating an animal with a medication that was prescribed through a picture??? (Besides, isn't it illegal to prescribe a medication without seeing the patient in person, whether human or animal???)

If the frog seems healthy, keep it in QT for a little while and observe it, mother nature does wonderful things! ...it may very well be perfectly fine. If u feel its still an issue, then take it to a vet IN PERSON!


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Gamble, with all due respect you need to learn who Dr. Fyre is PRIOR to attacking him.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

VenomR00 said:


> Gamble, with all due respect you need to learn who Dr. Fyre is PRIOR to attacking him.


I am aware of who he is, and I have great respect for him. I'm not "attacking anyone. Just simply stating my opinion on the matter and the opinion of many others who I've had personal conversations with that feel the same. I'm entitled to my opinion and in agreement with Ed, take it to a vet in person.

Don't jump to conclusions or assume it was a personal attack on someone when its not, bc as I see it, that's the problem with this and other forums ... people ASSUME too much, too often.

I knew when I posted that, that there would be some people out there with something to say, bc everyone ALWAYS have something to say. I still posted it ... bc I don't care about what people think, and I'm going to say what's on my mind. If people don't like it, tough cookies for them! Its not my problem. ALL DUE RESPECT.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

When you assume what someone is going to tell the OP I.E. Dr. Fyre you ARE attacking. I am in no case assuming anything. Next time learn how a personal attack occurs or can be implied. Most vets out there don't deal with exotic animals and in frogs case very few. So by going to a vet you could actually be causing a jeopardy to the frog that it was not in trouble of having. So by asking Dr. Fyre who is specialized in frogs you would have better chance of finding the exact problem.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

BTW ... Do YOUR research ... it is ILLEGAL (meaning AGAINST THE LAW) to sell prescription medication over the internet or anywhere else by a Vet/Dr w/o a PHYSICAL (meaning IN PERSON) examination! ... or are we choosing to ignore that part of the conversation? 

I'm not telling the poster to NOT email him. Hopefully Dr.Frye can give him good ADVICE; I've spoke to him before, and he's a very nice & intelligent man ... the medication part of it is where my problem lies, with ALL Drs in general ... NOT with Frye himself ...

IDK y people think they are Kevin Cosner, trying to play the Bodyguard all the time ... life is too short to take things so seriously all the time ... 
So while I'm at it, here's some advice for you ... GET OVER IT!


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Sigh you really need to take a chill pill. You think I am attacking you or something, and all I am doing is stating a fact. I am not suggesting that Dr. Fyre is going try to sell medication over the internet so please stop ASSUMING as you put it. But as someone mentioned the resulting grey spot could be a scar tissue. So by asking a qualified person to look via a picture would most likely be safer then taking it to an unqualified vet (Yes I am attacking the quality of vets.)

So Gamble rather then being aggressive towards me again please state them calmly ^.^ I by no means have no ill tidings towards you or your statements and feel that you make good posts.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Deep breaths people... Deep breaths,.. 

Legally, different states have different regulations on whether or not it is permissiable for a veterinarian to diagnose and prescribe medications without ever directly seeing the animal in person.

I have to admit to being continually surprised about how people have to see a "amphibian" vet yet are willing to accept a treatment recommendation by someone with absolutely no credentials based on hearsay such as the neosporin treatment above. This is really a problem because if more people had a local vet willing to work with them (and I have doubts that the majority of people have checked with thier local vets), they would have access to a wider range of medical options. Yes, there are occasionally problems but those are often due as much to ignorance on the part of the keeper as the treating vet... 

A benefit a local vet is going to have is that they could have done an impression smear or a skin scraping of the original issue and treated it. A local vet could take an impression of the spot and look to see if there is anything abnormal going on under the microscope. None of these are available when doing an internet consult. If there are questions, a local vet could consult (as an alternative to Dr. Frye, Dr. Kevin Wright (coauthor/coeditor of the current definitive book on Amphibian Medicine (Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry)) does consult with both hobbyists, vets and institutions. (see his credentials here Arizona Exotic Animal Hospital ) or your local vet could contact the vets at the nearest large Zoo with a herp collection for advice. 


This is a circular problem, if people won't go to vets who are willing to work on amphibians, then there will never be an increase in vets who have amphibian experience and so the circle continues. Find one who is willing to work with you and is willing to listen to what you have to say/suggest. 

Ed


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

VenomR00 said:


> Sigh you really need to take a chill pill. You think I am attacking you or something, and all I am doing is stating a fact. I am not suggesting that Dr. Fyre is going try to sell medication over the internet so please stop ASSUMING as you put it. But as someone mentioned the resulting grey spot could be a scar tissue. So by asking a qualified person to look via a picture would most likely be safer then taking it to an unqualified vet (Yes I am attacking the quality of vets.)
> 
> So Gamble rather then being aggressive towards me again please state them calmly ^.^ I by no means have no ill tidings towards you or your statements and feel that you make good posts.


I am chill ... I have no ill will towards u either, I too hold u in high esteem ... that's the prob with typing words rather then interacting vocally with one another ... the context of words can be misconstrued to have a negative conotation and give an entirely diff perspective than what was meant.
I just simply felt u got the wrong impression of my post and felt I needed to defend and emphasize that my response was in no way a personal attack on you, Frye, or anyone else. 

I'm not as articulate as Ed is, and I merely meant to some extent what Ed just said ... but I guess it came out more "butthole-ish" than I had anticipated ... (I have that prob in real life too ... coming across as a butthole ... imagine that! Lol)


----------



## mortal (Oct 9, 2010)

Unfortunately the area I live in does not have an exotic animals doctor. The response I got from the doctor did not help me identify the spot so I will keep the frog in quarantine and monitor closely.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

mortal said:


> Unfortunately the area I live in does not have an exotic animals doctor. The response I got from the doctor did not help me identify the spot so I will keep the frog in quarantine and monitor closely.


 
You don't necessarily need an exotics animal specialist.. You just need a vet who is willing to try. People forget that virtually no medications were originally tried for amphibians. Pretty much all of them were developed for other animals with a greater commercial appeal like dogs and cats. They end up being tried by a vet in treating amphibians or reptiles, and if it works, it gets written up and published in one of the vet journals and more vets try it.. until it becomes accepted or shown to not really work well. 


Ed


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

frogface said:


> I have read about people using neosporin on sores on frogs. Don't know if this is something you would use it on, but, try searching Neosporin and see what you can find out.
> 
> Here's one link: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...reatment/60185-neosporin-treatment-frogs.html


Neosporin isn't commonly prescribed for amphibians even if it might work. 
Instead, things like metronizadole, silver sulfadiazine or chloramphenicol are typically prescribed for different illnesses/parasites. Neosporin can cause skin sensitization within a matter of days---personally I would not use it unless there was nothing else left to use.


----------

